# Official girly thread!



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so the purpose of this thread is just to talk about girl related issues from makeup to whatver u can think of, maybe you have a girly website you wanna share, a health tip, etc, although the only thing on my mind right now is makeup.....

So I wanna start this off by talking about mascara-

I wanna know what mascara you use and why, and etc etc

Personally I've been using *Revlon 3D Extreme Mascara* in non-waterproof (it's the silver tube one that Jessica Alba was the first to promote), and I love it cuz it gives me length, and crazy curl, I mean it doesn't just extend the length of my lashes, it *curls* them!

So even though I love this mascara, it does flake sometimes, and it's not a huge deal but it makes me feel sloppy esp when I think I'm looking good and then I see 1 or 2 black dots under my eyes.......I had the Lash Stiletto for awhile but then I lost it, I can't remember if I liked it more than Revlon 3D Extreme, but I did like it, and I liked the brush....

So what mascara do you use, how do you like it, does it flake?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> PS I love this thread already! Here's a girly website I love http://www.polyvore.com/ I could spend all day on there making outfits.


Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about polyvore! I love looking through all the images, they look so pretty and inspirational

And thanks for saying you love this thread, I was hoping people would enjoy it


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I use 'Amazing length & build' mascara by a brand called Gosh, I don't know if you can buy their make-up anywhere other than the UK. Before that my favourite was 'Endless lashes' by Rimmel but it got discontinued.

Anyone else wear lipstick? Nice idea for a thread by the way.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Personally I've been using *Revlon 3D Extreme Mascara* in non-waterproof (it's the silver tube one that Jessica Alba was the first to promote), and I love it cuz it gives me length, and crazy curl, I mean it doesn't just extend the length of my lashes, it *curls* them!


Haha I get all my makeup from Revlon. I don't see why I should spend real $$, this stuff works perfectly OK. I just checked my mascara, yep it's the same one - after applying it I comb out the excess and it seems to work fine.

Lipstick I use Revlon too - Colorstay Overtime Sheer, I don't like the regular Overtime. The color I have now is called Sheer Plumlite - I switch off but use only pinky colors really.

And yes we needed this thread.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha....I get the cheapest mascarra I can find and use it as long as I can, the wonders of being poor and jobless :roll I can't remember the name but it's in a pink bottle with a lime green top and I think it's still like 4 dollars which is still too much to me. It works well though. My eyeslashes are already long and naturally curl though so I don't really need it for that...just want them to be darker. I wouldn't consider myself very girly either other than wearing make-up and liking shopping for clothes.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^I think it's Maybelline's Great Lash you're talking about


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

mine is by maybelline. i don't really know mascara that well so i think i just chose it by price. from looking at how worn out the label is, it's probably too old so i suppose it's not doing much now :/



also, i ****ing love bra shopping. it had been so long...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> Haha I get all my makeup from Revlon. I don't see why I should spend real $$, this stuff works perfectly OK.


There's nowt wrong with Revlon.  Most of the expensive mascaras have those horrible plastic comb-type brushes that look like they'd make your eyelashes really clumpy. I like the bristle brushes, they give the best definition.

Lipstick is the only thing I really fork out for. I love 'Rouge Gala' by Givenchy, it's a lovely dark reddish-pink colour. It's my perfect shade so I hope they don't ever stop making it.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I use the Maybelline XXL Mascara, the one with the two ends. One's white and it's used to "lengthen," and the other is black to, obviously, colour. I have sort of long eyelashes anyway, but it adds just a little bit to make them super-long.



nothing to fear said:


> also, i ****ing love bra shopping. it had been so long...


I also love bra shopping. I used to *hate* it because I hated trying on clothes. But now I like it a lot. My boyfriend's mom always gets me gift cards to Victoria's Secret for my birthday and Christmas because my boyfriend told her that I like to go bra shopping. So now I go and get a new bra (or two!) every 4 months or so, since I've got the gift cards!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

whatsername75 said:


> Lately I've been trying to find the perfect concealer. Anyone have any suggestions?


from what i've tried (and what has been reccomended to me), bareminerals is really good. i'm always really self-conscious and worry about how my make-up looks (if it's noticeable, etc), i sometimes can get weird when people ask me about it in person haha, but since using it i've gotten a lot of compliments on how good my skin looks so hopefully it isn't too noticeable.
i use this foundation, it is pretty light (as in the texture/heaviness), apparently mineral-based powders are best to use. applying a thin layer of primer underneath is a good idea as it really helps it get absorbed and stay on the whole day (this is the best i've tried). you can get these from sephora. they give out samples if you ask as well. for a while when i didn't have enough money to get new stuff i was doing that regularly, alternating between a couple different locations haha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

great thread! I love getting treatments like facials and stuff. of course, I don't just get exfoliated. I get sandblasted. and re-teflonned.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

letitrock said:


> ^I think it's Maybelline's Great Lash you're talking about


Yes it is. It also says "Blackest Black Mascarra". I like dark make-up....kinda like Cristina Scabbia or Amy Lee would wear, suits my style :yes I also use blush for eyeshadow if I can't find the color I want in eyeshadow :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Miss Meggie said:


> I also love bra shopping. I used to *hate* it because I hated trying on clothes. But now I like it a lot. My boyfriend's mom always gets me gift cards to Victoria's Secret for my birthday and Christmas because my boyfriend told her that I like to go bra shopping. So now I go and get a new bra (or two!) every 4 months or so, since I've got the gift cards!


that is awesome, particularly since she's basically ensuring you regularly get new sexy lingerie for her son to enjoy as well :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

leonardess said:


> great thread! I love getting treatments like facials and stuff. of course, I don't just get exfoliated. I get sandblasted. and re-teflonned.


sandblasted? that sounds terrifying. i'm imagining a gun stuffed with sand that gets shot at your face. or a move for a pok_é_mon.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> from what i've tried (and what has been reccomended to me), bareminerals is really good. i'm always really self-conscious and worry about how my make-up looks (if it's noticeable, etc), i sometimes can get weird when people ask me about it in person haha, but since using it i've gotten a lot of compliments on how good my skin looks so hopefully it isn't too noticeable.
> i use this foundation, it is pretty light (as in the texture/heaviness), apparently mineral-based powders are best to use. applying a thin layer of primer underneath is a good idea as it really helps it get absorbed and stay on the whole day (this is the best i've tried). you can get these from sephora. they give out samples if you ask as well. for a while when i didn't have enough money to get new stuff i was doing that regularly, alternating between a couple different locations haha.


Thanks! I currently use MAC foundation but for some reason their concealer doesn't really cut it for me. Also, I think I might be allergic to the foundation :? lol. Bareminerals sounds good though. I'm going to Newmarket tomorrow so maybe I'll stop by Sephora while I'm there


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> from what i've tried (and what has been reccomended to me), bareminerals is really good. i'm always really self-conscious and worry about how my make-up looks (if it's noticeable, etc), i sometimes can get weird when people ask me about it in person haha, but since using it i've gotten a lot of compliments on how good my skin looks so hopefully it isn't too noticeable.


Another makeup that's similar to bareminerals only cheaper (I buy it at the CVS pharmacy in town) is Physicians Formula. They make both regular and organic versions of the makeup. It's just really light and clean-looking, so you don't look like you've painted your face on. And it's talc-free and has a lot less chemicals (even the non-organic one), so it's not bad for your face. I noticed a lot less breakouts and bumps after I started using it, even before I started using Proactiv.

And it is pretty brilliant. I always have new bras and such. I don't really wear too much "Sexy" stuff, but I'll occasionally get something kinda sexy. I think my boyfriend really likes helping me pick out which bra and what panties and everything...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I've tried a fair few mascaras, but the one I always come back to is max factor's 2000 calorie mascara. I love this stuff! I occasionally use maybelline's full n' soft, which I wanted to try as I'd heard a lot of raving reviews, but although the latter is very non-clumpy, the max factor gives me more volume.

For foundation, I use everydayminerals. Fairly cheap, good colour selection, and free sampes to boot! It's a bit annoying that I have to order it from the US but it's the best makeup I've tried yet; I have terrible skin and although _nothing_ could make it look flawless, this is great stuff and doesn't seem to irritate. A cheaper alternative to bareminerals.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mooncake said:


> I've tried a fair few mascaras, but the one I always come back to is *max factor's 2000 calorie mascara*. I love this stuff! I occasionally use maybelline's full n' soft, which I wanted to try as I'd heard a lot of raving reviews, but although the latter is very non-clumpy, the max factor gives me more volume.


i think that's the one i use.

i rarely wear make-up, though. i find that foundation makes my skin worse. i'm also really lazy and think i look fine the way i am. xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

malone said:


> Lipsticks ! I love them ! Especially ridiculously bright colours that really stand out.
> 
> I adore this brand - http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/ so, so much. She has the most beautiful colours I've ever seen. I'm not much of an eyeshadow person, but if you are, then chances you'll like hers too.


that site actually made me want to start wearing eyeshadow. haha.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am using Revlon Fabulash Mascara in brown black but what I really rely on is my old fashioned eyelash curler to make my puny eyelashes visible. I hadnt used one ever until a few years ago. It really makes a difference.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i've been using loreal's volumous mascara for a few years now, blackest black colour. i love it as my eylashes are naturally sorta long but thin and blondish so this macara really makes them thick and dramatic.

i don't use foundation, although sometimes i feel like i should. right now i just use the concealer stick from the body shop that has tea tree oil and i find that it's pretty good and lasts for a long time.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

malone said:


> Lipsticks ! I love them ! Especially ridiculously bright colours that really stand out.
> 
> I adore this brand - http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/ so, so much. She has the most beautiful colours I've ever seen. I'm not much of an eyeshadow person, but if you are, then chances you'll like hers too.


Wow, that is some bright lipstick :b I like the combination of the purple/blue eye-shadow, it's like art for your face. Those kinds of colours would just look crap on me though. I stick to reddish shades.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

WineKitty said:


> I am using Revlon Fabulash Mascara in brown black but what I really rely on is my old fashioned eyelash curler to make my puny eyelashes visible. I hadnt used one ever until a few years ago. It really makes a difference.


do you curl your lashes before or after mascara? and do you heat it with a blowdryer first if its metal? I have read conflicting things on what to do.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> There's nowt wrong with Revlon.  Most of the expensive mascaras have those horrible plastic comb-type brushes that look like they'd make your eyelashes really clumpy. I like the bristle brushes, they give the best definition.


yea, the brushes work well. Really, is it the expensive ones that have those huge brushes? 


Miss Meggie said:


> I also love bra shopping. I used to *hate* it because I hated trying on clothes. But now I like it a lot.


yea, but then they come to fit you and it's like ... :afr


malone said:


> I adore this brand - http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/ so, so much. She has the most beautiful colours I've ever seen. I'm not much of an eyeshadow person, but if you are, then chances you'll like hers too.


Wow.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

malone said:


> Lipsticks ! I love them ! Especially ridiculously bright colours that really stand out.
> 
> I adore this brand - http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/ so, so much. She has the most beautiful colours I've ever seen. I'm not much of an eyeshadow person, but if you are, then chances you'll like hers too.


Wow those lipsticks are intense! Do you wear any of those shades? :b Ahh I want to buy one, but I would never wear it outside of the house, so I shall resist the urge.

I hate when companies make the packaging so cute. I want to buy things just for that.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Clinique. After trying all those expensive brands like Chanel, Elizabeth Arden, etc. I found that Clinique works better (for my need to thicken the eyelashes) and it's not as expensive


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried mascara by Zuzu Luxe? Unfortunately I can't try most of the makeup mentioned here because I avoid all makeup that contains animal products. My eyelashes (and eyebrows) are really fine/blond so mascara and brow filler is a must if I want to avoid looking like a 12 year old tom boy.  I've tried mascara by Ecco Bella and it's complete crap, but I suppose it might be good for people who already have long, thick lashes.

Also, for people who want bold lip colour there's lip tars by Obsessive Compulsive cosmetics: http://www.occmakeup.com/liptar.html. All their makeup is free from animal products and chemicals. I really really want to buy the black opaque lip tar but I'd have no reason to wear it unless I was doing a crazy photoshoot or something.


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

Oooh! Thanks for sharing Lime crime makeup. Very cool.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you ladies manage to fit so many things into a bag? Its like a utility belts.


----------



## tigerpop (Oct 27, 2009)

SQUEAL! I love girly stuff. 

My favorite beauty products are: 
Curel Continuous Comfort lotion for my face
Rimmel Lasting Finish foundation
Prestige liquid eyeliner (the BEST)
Cover Girl Lash Blast and L’oreal Voluminous are my favourite mascaras, they make my eyelashes super thick and long.

My tips would be: 
Use aspirin and honey masks! 
If you have curly hair, rinse out the conditioner from your hair in cold water and wrap your head in a big t-shirt instead of a towel (less frizz this way)
Layer mascaras – put a lengthening one on first, then a volumizing one

My favourite sites are etsy.com for jewellery, makeupalley.com for reviews, and youtube has really good tutorials for hair/makeup.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tigerpop said:


> If you have curly hair, rinse out the conditioner from your hair in cold water and wrap your head in a big t-shirt instead of a towel (less frizz this way)


definitely going to try that tonight when i wash my hair. :yes


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I almost never wear make-up and I have to go to a party this week. What kind of make-up should I buy and wear? 
Also, does a little make-up really make you look better? I feel like it does in celebrity photos, but when I look at myself, it's just the same person wearing make-up.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

rinsing with cold water in the shower? i can't even fathom


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Trying to make a response to everyone...

The mascara I use is Lash Discovery, I forget who makes it. I tend to go for drugstore mascara.

Sometimes I use lipstick, I also use the Colorstay Sheer either in watermelon (pink) or ruby. Usually I'll use a lip gloss made by Korres, it's called lip butter. The shade I use is quince, it's a really great everyday pink. It looks really natural and doesn't dry out my lips at all. I'll also use Benetint by Benefit, the lip gloss in the jar, because it's wonderfully sheer and tastes like roses. The color is great too, it's a very sheer red that I've come to think is universally flattering (I'm extremely pale so I tend to look foolish with too strong a lipcolor).

My foundation is Revlon Colorstay. I used MAC for a while, but then realized that Colorstay is pretty much the same thing.

What I really love, and constantly shell out a ton of money for, is eye makeup. I love Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner. I own five shades at the moment, and they're all fantastic. Very blendable but then will stay in place all day without touchups. Urban Decay's eyeshadow is also wonderful. It's a pricey brand, but it gives you such fantastic bright color that it's completely worth it. Their eyeshadows last forever, too.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

jane said:


> I almost never wear make-up and I have to go to a party this week. What kind of make-up should I buy and wear?
> Also, does a little make-up really make you look better? I feel like it does in celebrity photos, but when I look at myself, it's just the same person wearing make-up.


I think it does but if you don't like to attract undue attention, its best to stick close to what you really look like. The basics are foundation, blush, lip gloss and tweezing your brows. That will keep you looking like what you are used to, and if you have brown lashes add mascara on the top lid only and that is very natural looking too. I don't think you can go wrong with that.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

malone said:


> I'm a firm believer of 'less is more'. Those girls with caked on makeup look so dirty :/
> 
> But I agree with Sunshine. I'd also say that you should consider fake eyelashes - not huge drag queen ones, but something natural whilst still bigger than your own along with foundation and a lipgloss or lipstick is perfect. Oh, and defining your brows. You can't go wrong with that.


Is fake eyelashes popular in Australia where it can look somewhat natural still? Something slightly bigger only you mean? Here in America the girls with brown lashes put mascara only on the top to be part of a natural look. I like how the French women wear less makeup too. I saw a video where eyeshadow was shunned as "trying too hard" but mascara and liner was good. Of course I was working on my French accent that day


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

jane said:


> I almost never wear make-up and I have to go to a party this week. What kind of make-up should I buy and wear?
> Also, does a little make-up really make you look better? I feel like it does in celebrity photos, but when I look at myself, it's just the same person wearing make-up.


if i'm only putting on a little i'd do eyeliner, mascara, concealer, blush, lip gloss. definitely the eyeliner and mascara, won't leave the house without it. idk why my foundation is first to go ...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wish i had nice DSLs that could look awesome with the right dark shade of lipstick but my lips are too thin and not generally great for a lot of colour or gloss. i just stick to carmex to keep them hydrated.


soo what would i use to get just a hint of colour on my cheeks after putting on the foundation? when i use the mineral veil especially, it makes my skin tone much more even which looks better but i wonder if a bit of natural-looking colour would be nicer. i don't really know how to chose a blush and what shade would go with my skin and also be barely noticeable.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^honestly I think its trial and error with blush. There are peach tones and pink tones. I would try both and shades of each. If you know someone that has your complexion you could ask them. Otherwise you are going to have to spend some money and make some mistakes. I have bought things that are too light and too dark but they looked like they would go. If you have the money, you could go to a department store and try on what they have on display but it is alot more money. It is a ridiculous price for blush.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

What about nail polish?!! I have pretty much every color there is and I don't like to just paint all my nails one color and that's it. I feel naked without it. Almost ashamed. XP 

And who else dyes their hair? I'm a fake black-head. I have an adventure with that every three months, and the bathroom usually ends up with awkward stains no matter how careful I am.


----------



## tigerpop (Oct 27, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> definitely going to try that tonight when i wash my hair. :yes


it works for me! i use the plopping technique with the t-shirt:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4731433_plop-curly-hair.html



nothing to fear said:


> rinsing with cold water in the shower? i can't even fathom


i don't want cold water on my body either haha! i usually just fill up a jug with the cold water and rinse my hair that way. or run the water straight from the tap and put my head under it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> i wish i had nice DSLs that could look awesome with the right dark shade of lipstick but my lips are too thin and not generally great for a lot of colour or gloss. i just stick to carmex to keep them hydrated.
> 
> soo what would i use to get just a hint of colour on my cheeks after putting on the foundation? when i use the mineral veil especially, it makes my skin tone much more even which looks better but i wonder if a bit of natural-looking colour would be nicer. i don't really know how to chose a blush and what shade would go with my skin and also be barely noticeable.


If you're pale, your best bet is a light true pink with no undertones of brown (think of the color you naturally blush). A cream blush can be much easier to blend, but also much easier to overdo and can be messy. A powder is quick but can be hard to blend. A stain is extremely difficult to learn the hang of, especially if you're pale because it's so bright and sets so quickly. Trial and error, like Sunshine said.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for your advice, ladies. 
I did eyeliner on the top lid only, mascara on bottom and top lashes, gold eyeshadow, lipstick and lipgloss, defined brows, and foundation.
Even though I might not have looked better, it made me feel better so I guess it was worth it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> .. i'm also really lazy and think i look fine the way i am. xD


You go sistah! Thats how I roll too 

What?? I'm sure I'm not the only guy to peek in this thread :b


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> What about nail polish?!! I have pretty much every color there is and I don't like to just paint all my nails one color and that's it. I feel naked without it. Almost ashamed. XP


Unfortunately, I can't wear nail polish. I work in a kitchen, so nail polish is not allowed. (Think how you would like it if you were out eating at a fancy restaurant and you found a bit of nail polish in your mashed potatoes. Yucky! lol)
When I did wear nail polish, I wore black. Emo, right? Although I was going through my slightly-emo phase at the time, I also liked the colour. Even in the last few years, since my emo time ended and I've had a chance to wear nail polish, I still like the black.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> Unfortunately, I can't wear nail polish. I work in a kitchen, so nail polish is not allowed. (Think how you would like it if you were out eating at a fancy restaurant and you found a bit of nail polish in your mashed potatoes. Yucky! lol)
> When I did wear nail polish, I wore black. Emo, right? Although I was going through my slightly-emo phase at the time, I also liked the colour. Even in the last few years, since my emo time ended and I've had a chance to wear nail polish, I still like the black.


Black is a beautiful color. To me it's just classic, like dark red or purple.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

tigerpop said:


> SQUEAL! I love girly stuff.
> 
> My favorite beauty products are:
> Curel Continuous Comfort lotion for my face
> ...


I _love_ Prestige liquid eyeliner. And I just switched to L'oreal Voluminous mascara a few months ago, and it's definitely the best mascara I have ever used. Adds so much volume to my lashes without making them clumpy. Good stuff 

And that t-shirt idea is genius. I'm gonna start trying that... don't know why I never thought of that before. My hair's not naturally curly, but it is wavy if I don't straighten it and can get really frizzy. Do you use any anti-frizz products? I've tried so many different ones, and haven't found any that I like. Right now I'm using John Frieda Frizz-ease Flawless Finishing Creme and it helps a little, but I'm not really a huge fan of it, wish I could find something that works better.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybelline Great Lash Washable Mascara. I use Brownish Black.
I don't really need mascara that does anything special. My eyelashes are pretty long naturally so I just need to spread them out and lift them a bit. I love kind because it does what I need it to do...it works well with my lashes. :yes

I usually just wear that and:








Covergirl Wetslicks Fruit Spritzers. Raspberry Splash or Guava Splash.
Raspberry Splash looks very natural on me which was the purpose of me buying it and Guava Splash is a lighter pink. I love these lipglosses. They taste pretty good, too, haha. I haven't figured out which shade/flavor I wanna try next but I'm pretty much sticking to them.

I don't like to mess with foundation very often but when I do it's:








Covergirl AquaSmooth Compact Foundation.
I like it for a foundation.

Underneath it all I use:








St. Ive's Mineral Moisturizer with SPF 15.
I love St. Ive's products. I always feel so moisturized! I use the Olive Cleanser and the Olive Scrub (one in the morning and one at night) and so I really don't use much of the mineral moisturizer because my skin already feels great. I mostly use it just for a little sun protection if I happen to be outside at some time during the day.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You go sistah! Thats how I roll too
> 
> What?? I'm sure I'm not the only guy to peek in this thread :b


We're going to talk about how all men are *******s and how we just want their money soon, so you'd better take cover.

I'm just kidding before anyone gets their knickers in a knot.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> Black is a beautiful color. To me it's just classic, like dark red or purple.


Agreed!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> My absolute favourite was Maybelline Sky High Curves but of course they discontinued it. :bah Right now I use Benefit Bad Gal Lash and it's awesome but super pricey (I got it as a gift haha).
> 
> PS I love this thread already! Here's a girly website I love http://www.polyvore.com/ I could spend all day on there making outfits.


i was wondering why i couldent find that the other day


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

definitely my biggest 'girly' obsession is tights, socks, stockings, etc. i just love them so much and since they tend to be cheap i buy them too often. it's bordering on fetish actually haha. my favourite are thigh-highs. when they go up to my knee they tend to fall easily when i walk so they are best when they go up to my thigh. plus they look awesome.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Would mineral makeup look terribly cakey on dry skin? My skin is extra dry in the winter, and even after applying moisturizer, my foundation (MAC studio fix powder) still accentuates the dryness and creates wrinkles where there aren't any. 

My favorite products, which I wear most days, are:
Covergirl lash blast mascara
Revlon black eyeliner
CO Bigelow mint lip gloss-- feels like an altoid on your lips
Lorac Tantalizer baked bronzer-- a shimmery peachy pinkish toned bronze that looks natural 
Wet n Wild lipliner in 666-- complements the bronzer 

I have no idea how to apply eyeshadow properly, so I don't own any. I'd love to be able to do a smoky eye. It looks like so much work.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my face is more on the dry side and i apply some clinique moisturizer and primer underneath the mineral powder foundation and it looks fine.
other foundations i've tried still made it look very dry or even worse but bare minerals hasn't done that much.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

The best mascara is waterproof. I cant stand mascara that runs easily.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Bump!

I need your opinion, ladies. I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to make-up. I want to find a lipstick that will suit me, but I have no idea what colour would. :blank I want something that's not too noticeable, if that helps.

Here is a picture to give you an idea of my skin tone etc.









I feel really awkward about posting a picture of myself. Not that I haven't done this a million times now, lol. :roll


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

> Would mineral makeup look terribly cakey on dry skin?


Nope. Just moisturize as usual, and apply. Powder foundation with talc looks pretty cakey on me regardless of brand, because I have dry skin, but mineral foundation doesn't have that same effect. I use natio, which is good, the colours are just limited.

As for mascara, I use Maxfactor Masterpiece waterproof. It has one of those plasticky/rubbery brushes, but I like that about it... it seems to separate and lengthen easier than bristly brushes.

I don't really wear lipstick, so I'm not very well-versed on the brands out there, but I think a soft sheer pink colour would look really nice on you, Strawberryjulius. Maybe a lipgloss would be best, if you're looking for something that's not too obvious.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

eh, how YOU doin?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> Bump!
> 
> I need your opinion, ladies. I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to make-up. I want to find a lipstick that will suit me, but I have no idea what colour would. :blank I want something that's not too noticeable, if that helps.
> 
> ...


your natural lipcolour is beauitful! for average days i think that looks great. more bold colours for dressing up can look really nice but i don't know anything about lipstick so i can't help. a darker red could look nice... but i don't know exact shades, heh, sorry


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

found this site: http://www.sockdreams.com/_shop/pages/socks_all.php

uh-oh.... i should hide my credit card. 
man, i've just been craving some shopping or new clothes lately. all my clothes are so dire, old and shabby. i'd love some new pretty dresses for the spring weather.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Bump!
> 
> I need your opinion, ladies. I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to make-up. I want to find a lipstick that will suit me, but I have no idea what colour would. :blank I want something that's not too noticeable, if that helps.
> 
> ...





nothing to fear said:


> *your natural lipcolour is beauitful!*


Honestly, darling, I totally agree with nothing to fear. And I'm not just saying that because mothers are _supposed _to think their daughters are beautiful. Your colouring (skin, hair, eyes) and your natural lip colour are gorgeous as they are. You really don't need lipstick.

I realise this isn't helping you because I haven't suggested a shade of lipstick for you :b I'm rubbish with this sort of thing though. I ain't no beautician! I really only know what suits me. One thing I do know is that red lipstick only looks good if you have decent skin, which you do. So maybe you could try that? Or I imagine some sort of pale pinky shade would look nice. But that's kind of what your lips are like anyway. :b Haha, I'm totally useless.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's okay, haha. :b My lips have a tendency to go white when it's cold, though. I'll probably just try some things out and see what looks the best.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> definitely my biggest 'girly' obsession is tights, socks, stockings, etc. i just love them so much and since they tend to be cheap i buy them too often. it's bordering on fetish actually haha. my favourite are thigh-highs. when they go up to my knee they tend to fall easily when i walk so they are best when they go up to my thigh. plus they look awesome.


I was afraid I was a bit in over my head in this thread because I dont know the names of alot of make up related things really. Maybe I should care more.

I have a bit of a thing for socks and tights too. I love the sock dreams site. Im not into anything that fetish like but comfy knee highs or thigh highs are cute especially with boots I think or girls buckle shoes. I cant believe I am discussing socks, but it is one girly thing I actually like. I have these.. they are from the site. Shipping prices are good too.


























Just to clarify- these arent my legs. I wouldnt take a photo like this and post it. Just so you know


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG YAYYYYYYYYY!^_______^ I've been waiting for a girly thread for a long time lol.  It would be kool if we could have a girly forum too^_^



irishK said:


> I was afraid I was a bit in over my head in this thread because I dont know the names of alot of make up related things really. Maybe I should care more.
> 
> I have a bit of a thing for socks and tights too. I love the sock dreams site. Im not into anything that fetish like but comfy knee highs or thigh highs are cute especially with boots I think or girls buckle shoes. I cant believe I am discussing socks, but it is one girly thing I actually like. I have these.. they are from the site. Shipping prices are good too.


I love tights too! I'd really like to try some knee highs sometime as well.:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I could wear knee highs, but I'd assume my leg fat would hang over. :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i highly doubt they would  with the right material and sizing it would look fine and there would be no overhang of 'leg fat'


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

polythene said:


> Pfft. You are very lovely and to be honest - I don't think you need makeup at all.
> 
> If you want a lip product, though, I would highly recommend Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Black Honey. It looks nearly black in the tube, which can be intimidating, but it's actually a sheer berry. One of my absolute favorite lip products, hands down. It's formulated to be suited for all skin tones, so I wouldn't worry about it clashing with your skin color.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I don't think I need make-up either (I hope I don't sound vain or anything..) just something to brighten up my lips when they decide to go white. :b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nomnomnom


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> I want to find a lipstick that will suit me, but I have no idea what colour would. :blank I want something that's not too noticeable, if that helps.


Why not go to a makeup counter and ask them to pick you out something subtle, natural, and very close to the colour of your lips?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i wanna look like Ke$ha i love her hair


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

those garters look so sexy on her too


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my american apparel dresses arrived in the mail just now, yay


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

yay, can we see a pic of the dress?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Mascara*

I use Physicans Formula mascara for green eyes. It has a double wand with one end being pinkish in color and the other end being black. It makes my eyes POP out big time! I would recommend this brand to anyone that wants their eyes to POP out!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> my american apparel dresses arrived in the mail just now, yay


Oooh which ones did you get?

I like shopping online for AA, because then I don't have to go in one of their crazy stores.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yea! And last weekend everything online was 30% off (you'd get a code through email if you are subscribed) which is really great since I'll likely end up buying dresses for summer from there anyway.




























I feel kind of lame cause I have all three dresses already but in different colours. A lot of my wardrobe is comprised of AA stuff but it's one of the few stores that I know fits me really well and I feel safer in plain clothes.
Whenever I wear something new around my friends they say "Let me guess you got that from AA!" and once an acquaintance of a friend forget my name and referred to me as "the girl who wears a lot of American Apparel" and everyone understood it was me haha.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> Yea! And last weekend everything online was 30% off (you'd get a code through email if you are subscribed) which is really great since I'll likely end up buying dresses for summer from there anyway.
> 
> I feel kind of lame cause I have all three dresses already but in different colours. A lot of my wardrobe is comprised of AA stuff but it's one of the few stores that I know fits me really well and I feel safer in plain clothes.
> Whenever I wear something new around my friends they say "Let me guess you got that from AA!" and once an acquaintance of a friend forget my name and referred to me as "the girl who wears a lot of American Apparel" and everyone understood it was me haha.


aw its adorable!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

how do you get hair like Ke$ha i tried it today and it just made me look like i was homeless.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have the last dress in brown and it's my favourite thing ever. I would buy probably a billion of those things.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Speaking of concealer, what does everyone use to cover up dark circles. For some reason or another, my skin is extremely thin and ages prematurely, so I have deep wrinkles and very dark circles under my eyes all the time. I have used both liquid and stick (cream) concealers, but none of them are heavy-duty enough for my dark circles! Any suggestions?


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> how do you get hair like Ke$ha i tried it today and it just made me look like i was homeless.


Wish I could help you there, but I'm hopeless with hair. I can barely even blow dry my own hair.

Does anyone know of a good shampoo, cheap or pricey, for fine hair?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I like pantene pro-v, but I don't know if it's particularly great for fine hair. I wish my hair were more fine. It's always getting tangled.

I have a question. *What eyeshadow colors accentuate blue eyes?* I am just a total rube about girly issues, and I'm trying to get better


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

mcmuffinme said:


> I like pantene pro-v, but I don't know if it's particularly great for fine hair. I wish my hair were more fine. It's always getting tangled.
> 
> I have a question. *What eyeshadow colors accentuate blue eyes?* I am just a total rube about girly issues, and I'm trying to get better


Thanks! My hair would probably get really tangly if I didn't always put it up (at least when it's longish). I'm sure there's pros and cons for every hair type. :yes
I really like brown or grey eyeshadows for blue eyes. They're nice neutral shades and make the blue stand out more. I don't particularly like black (shadow or eyeliner) for light eyes. It usually looks too harsh.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

izzy said:


> Does anyone know of a good shampoo, cheap or pricey, for fine hair?


Fekkai Advanced. You can get it at Sephora, among other places.
I have a fine texture to my hair too. It adds a lot of shine and it smells really good. My favorite shampoo.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

izzy said:


> Wish I could help you there, but I'm hopeless with hair. I can barely even blow dry my own hair.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good shampoo, cheap or pricey, for fine hair?


I like Aveda's volumizing shampoo and conditioner. It's made for fine hair, I have normal hair, but it becomes super voluminous after just washing (not even styling!), which I find remarkable. It's also not a heavy conditioner.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

mcmuffinme said:


> I like pantene pro-v, but I don't know if it's particularly great for fine hair. I wish my hair were more fine. It's always getting tangled.
> 
> I have a question. *What eyeshadow colors accentuate blue eyes?* I am just a total rube about girly issues, and I'm trying to get better


Bronze or copper. Orange is the opposite of blue on the color wheel, it makes it pop.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Where's a good place to buy shorts? Preferably denim and nothing too expensive.

It's so hot and I don't own any. I have 3 pairs of capris that I refuse to wear in public and one pair of Bermuda shorts.

I just bought these on ebay today. Three pairs of shorts from Pacsun. They went pretty cheap (because it's the 4th of July and not too many people are active on ebay), $15 for all three. 









and a picture of the last pair. It's my favorite out of the three.









Do you think a 2" inseam is too short? :| I just feel uncomfortable showing too much skin.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know where else to post this but...

when it comes to fabric for scarves, which would be better to get? both are currently priced at $10

100% rayon









or 50% cotton / 50% polyester. This one might be cheaper (unless I get outbidded) because it has free shipping. 









edit: nevermind, I'm probably going to get the second one.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> Yea! And last weekend everything online was 30% off (you'd get a code through email if you are subscribed) which is really great since I'll likely end up buying dresses for summer from there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, I know models are supposed to look good, but this place got the finest chicks for the job!


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just bought two shorts from pacsun.com, on sale for like 20 bucks and deal of the day t-shirt for like 5.00 bucks. :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo Hoo, fabulous ladies! *camp voice*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have perfected 80's style big hair. And I didn't even have to buy a crimping iron.

80's hair! (a la early Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, or Siouxsie Sioux/Robert Smith)

will require:
-sectioning clips or ponytail holders
-mousse
-dry shampoo
-rattail comb (the kind used for parting hair)
-plain ol' everyday comb
-very stiff hairspray (I use Rave 10x)
-afro pik
-hairdryer

Start with at least day-old hair. Comb your hair through completely to detangle. Section small pieces starting at the nape of your neck. Twist and clip away all hair not in use. Comb through small section once more. Blast with dry shampoo. Wait for that to dry. Brush through section again. Apply mousse to roots primarily. Blowdry section while brushing (use afro pik for more volume). Backcomb section, hit with hairspray. Do not wait for hairspray to dry, while it's still wet, backcomb again, hit with more hairspray. Let it dry. Repeat until all hair is backcombed to oblivion. Eventually, you'll have to use the pik to backcomb because a finetooth comb just won't work anymore. Flip hair and spray with hairspray.

This will damage your hair to hell and back, but you'll get legit 80's hair that will not fall.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> Yea! And last weekend everything online was 30% off (you'd get a code through email if you are subscribed) which is really great since I'll likely end up buying dresses for summer from there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the red one tommorow..I love the first one also, I'm not liking the light blue tho..any other colors?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> Speaking of concealer, what does everyone use to cover up dark circles. For some reason or another, my skin is extremely thin and ages prematurely, so I have deep wrinkles and very dark circles under my eyes all the time. I have used both liquid and stick (cream) concealers, but none of them are heavy-duty enough for my dark circles! Any suggestions?


Get Prescriptives concealer you'll love it. It's a little pricey but it's worth it. I've had it for almost a year, a little goes a long way. I went back tho and they shut down the Prescriptive counter but they have a website you can order it from. Don't go for liquid concealers they will settle into your wrinkles, instead go for something with a matte finish.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm getting the red one tommorow..I love the first one also, I'm not liking the light blue tho..any other colors?


Yea the light blue dress doesn't seem to work for me too well, I really liked the colours and I always try to get clothes that aren't dark colours (hah) but it's just too light and my hip bones stick out so much, not really digging it.

HOWEVER, I have that dress in black/white and I love it, it was my favourite for a reallly long time. I can't believe I still wear it since it's so old, and there is a stain (I always wear a cardigan over it) but it's always been so comfortable and very flattering. I should just buy a new one hehe, I miss how it looked in the beginning.









There are a bunch of other colours too: http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa8347.html?cid=29


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This thread seems like a good place for this little tidbit:

I got some calvin klein pantyhose and they are the BEST.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Buxom Lash mascara by Bare Escentuals is fantastic. I got a sampler of it and I've been using it everyday since. Most volume ever. It looks like I've put on false eyelashes. Drugstore brands do not compare.

(My hair has been growing crazy long lately, so I've been playing around with it a lot)

How to wash your hair every other day without anyone noticing:

-before going to bed, tie your hair up in a silk scarf or cotton bandanna (do not use ponytail holders, they will flatten and kink your hair)
-in the morning, section off hair and spray with dry shampoo (focus on the roots)
-for more volume if your hair's gone flat, apply mousse to the roots of your (dry) hair and blowdry

(those may be obvious but I had to learn them from trial and error. FYI my hair is naturally medium-to-thick, straight, and gets oily easily)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

sometimes i tuck my junk in between my legs, look in the mirror and tell myself that i'm fabulous


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Limmy said:


> sometimes i tuck my junk in between my legs, look in the mirror and tell myself that i'm fabulous


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't underestimate the mangina.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I was here for the birth of this thread that you have bumped for some reason.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

omg yes
gals how do i wear makeup in summer??
i have hooded eyes and everything smudges all over the place the second i walk out of the door.


----------

